

How Y Combinator and 500 Startups Are Different - rgrieselhuber
http://vator.tv/news/2012-01-27-how-y-combinator-and-500-startups-are-different

======
pg
"Gone are the days (if they ever existed) where you could be a relatively
inexperienced kid with a crappy demo and expect to get funded by by either
group."

That's not true in the case of YC. We make a point of funding inexperienced
founders if they seem smart and energetic. E.g. Dani Gross of Greplin was 18
years old and we didn't like his idea, but he seemed like he'd make a good
founder.

We'd never want to get to the point where people had to be established (in any
sense) to get funded by YC, because if we did we'd cut off some of the
startups with the highest beta.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Thanks, that was a poor choice of words.

I guess someone like Dani never came across to me as just an inexperienced kid
even if he actually was at the time because I was so impressed when I met him.

The fact that YC doesn't only look for established people is definitely one of
its best features.

